# Western unimount will not go up and down



## jkerulis (Nov 18, 2013)

Any idea why plow won't raise? It will go left and right. I was recommended to change oil and filter. Any idea how to do this? Thanks for any help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Prob not the fluid if filter 
But. You have to drain the fluid by removing the drain plug under the pump, along with removing the ck and fill plugs. Then remove both batt cables from the motor then remove the motor. You will see the pump. You can now remove the filter from the front of the pump. Or you can remove the pump and get it out then replace the filter. Also, look on Westerns website. It will tell you in depth


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Does the motor run when you try to raise it? Controller could be bad.


----------



## jkerulis (Nov 18, 2013)

clark lawn;1666648 said:


> Does the motor run when you try to raise it? Controller could be bad.


Yes the motor runs fine


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Check and make sure you are getting power to the solenoids on the back side of the pump. Does it angle left and right okay?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

jkerulis;1666535 said:


> Any idea why plow won't raise? It will go left and right. I was recommended to change oil and filter. Any idea how to do this? Thanks for any help.


Need to check for power at S3 valve, light blue wire. If you have power check for magnetism. If you have magnetism you need to remove the valve and check for dirt or stuck piston in it.

If it does not go up how do you know it won't go down? But anyway, down is S1 valve. Same procedure as above except white w/ yellow wire.


----------

